# First Segmented Turning



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I learned a lot making this small vase. 26 peices total, mostly red oak with some walnut and a little bit of maple. It's 4.5 inches in diameter and just under 3 inches tall. I screwed up putting the top on, the glue joint was just not quite as true as I would have liked so it's got a small line around the top. Overall I'm pleased with how it turned out, and now I'm excited to try some new things with my turning, though I need to get some new tools first!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice. I do segmented turnings too, so I know the extra work you had to put in.

Paul


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice job, especially for your first try. I have to tell you though, It's a very slippery slope you just stepped on. You probably won't be able to turn back now. Enjoy yourself and don't forget to go in the house to visit your family on occasion.:laughing:


----------



## BarkEateR (Feb 24, 2011)

very nice piece i wish i had more time in the shop to get my other tools going to try some seg pieces...... job well done:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that is a really nice piece.i wanna try that sometime hopefully


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've not tried a seg piece but would like to sometime. Yours looks great.:thumbsup: I hope my first one turns out that well.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Glid,
The vase looks nice. If you wouldn't have said anything about the glue joint, I would have thought it was a thin layer of veneer for an accent. Don't be too quick to point out your errors. Sometimes they aren't as apparent as you might think.:laughing: Good job.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks all for the encouraging words! I think the hardest part with segmented turning is having the patience for the glue to dry before you start turning or working on the next step. I'm still in awe of some of the segmented stuff I see around on the web, but have to remind myself I've not been at this for very long so this is a good start.


----------

